# تصاميم محطات الضخ



## مهندس وعد (9 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا ملف عن بعض المعلومات الاساسية لتصميم محطة ضخ.
الملف عبارة عن محاضرة للاستاذ جاسم (ر . مهندسين ) جزاه الله خير .اقيمت الدورة في احدى الشركات النفطية وكنت احد المشاركين في الدورة .

الملف الاول ( ملخص للدورة )
http://rapidshare.com/files/290617621/___________________.doc

الملف الثاني ( مواصفات وابعاد للفلنجات والكبات الخ)
http://rapidshare.com/files/290620263/______________________________________.zip


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا باشمهندس وعد على الملفات


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اكثر الله من امثالك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ammaid_2000 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع متميز


----------



## gamecenter (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي ممكن ترفع الملفات على موقع غير الرابد شير المزعج


----------



## mohamed.karim (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed morshidy (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا
الرجاء اعادة الرفع وعلى موقع اخر لان الملف غير متاح الا بالبريميم


----------



## محمد القليعي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 نوفمبر 2009)

gamecenter قال:


> اخي ممكن ترفع الملفات على موقع غير الرابد شير المزعج


 

ياريت من فضلك واكون شاكره لاني محتاجه لها


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

_بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا_​


----------



## MAIAD (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ..


----------



## مهندس وعد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

روابط جديدة للاخوة الذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل الملفات من الرابد شير

1- تقرير الدورة http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L3PE3O8Q

2-*مواصفات وابعاد للفلنجات والكبات الخ : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=421MBIMO
*


----------



## medoyassin (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي وجزيت خيرا*​


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (13 مارس 2010)

_شكرا مهندس وعد على جهودك المتميزة وبارك الله فيك 0_


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (13 مارس 2010)

بعد التحميل الملف الثاني لايفتح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اياد العاني (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس وعد لكن ياريت ترفع على موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير لانه لا يعمل لدى الكثيرين ولتعم الفائدة للجميع
مع تحياتي...........................


----------



## اياد العاني (14 مارس 2010)

الملف الثاني لايعمل ( لا يفتح )


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 مارس 2010)

*الى السادة الزملاء0000الرجاء عدم وضع أي ملف في موفع الرابدشير هذا لانه موقع تجاري 100% وبخيل جدا000000مع التقدير0*


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymansafaga (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا هذا العمل الرائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رجاء تحميل الملفات كملف مرفق بدلا من هذه المواقع المؤذية و لا نبقي رهينة مزاج اصحاب الموقع 
و مشكور على المجهود الذي اتمني ان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير :77:


----------



## muskmusk (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ويارب تسلم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (21 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا:75:*​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً :75:


----------



## chatze58 (10 أغسطس 2010)

machkoor akhi


----------



## lawlaw (10 أغسطس 2010)

_بارك الله فيكم_


----------



## احمد محمد داود (11 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## احمد محمد داود (11 أبريل 2011)




----------



## جعفرشريف (11 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك يا اخي ونسال الله التوفيق


----------



## مهندس زكريا (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا بشمهندس


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووور على هذه الملفات الراااااااااااااائعة


----------



## engineer sameer (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود، وزادك من فضله.


----------

